
Lynda.com Raises Its First Round Of Funding, $103M From Accel & Spectrum - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/15/after-17-years-education-platform-lynda-com-raises-its-first-round-of-funding-103m-from-accel-spectrum/
======
kerno
Couldn't quite wrap my head around this - they've been going for 17 years. Did
they even have the internet on computers back then?

